# Faire la navette



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Faire la navette*

L' expression signifie que l'on effectue des allers-retours incessants d'un lieu à l'autre, et de façon régulière.


Comment diriez-vous cela en italien?


----------



## FranParis

Fare la spola..


----------



## underhouse

Anche, più colloquialmente:

_fare avanti e indietro_


----------



## Hermocrates

"Fare la spola" e "fare avanti e indietro" sono le espressioni standard, confermo.

Ho sentito anche usare un'alternativa scherzosa, "fare le vasche" (il riferimento è al nuoto), ma credo sia gergale/giovanile, o comunque non ampiamente diffuso. L'ho sentito usare in Toscana.


Rye


----------



## itka

Mi sembra che si puo' anche dire "pendolare". 
Sono chiamati "pendolari" quelli che fanno tutti i giorni i stessi andate-ritorni tra la casa e l'impresa dove lavorano.


----------



## Hermocrates

itka said:


> Mi sembra che si puo' anche dire "pendolare".
> Sono chiamati "pendolari" quelli che fanno tutti i giorni i stessi andate-ritorni tra la casa e l'impresa dove lavorano.



Sì, si usa come termine per definire i lavoratori o studenti che si spostano regolarmente tutti i giorni dalla città dove vivono a quella dove lavorano/studiano per poi ritornare a casa. 

Rye


----------

